# how many words does your 15 month old say?



## theedswife (Oct 17, 2002)

My 15 month old doesn't say anything







He used to say "daddy" pretty routinely, but even that he hardly says anymore. He's said "mama" a handful of times; that's it. Otherwise, he just grunts and whines. He can hear me; he can understand what I'm saying....but he won't speak.
I've tried to teach him some signs, but he doesn't seem responsive to that. Maybe I haven't tried enough?I've tried to encourage him to say the appropriate word when he whines and grunts (i.e., when he hands me a book and whines, I say "book?")
We have a ped. appt next week and I'll bring it up there, but in the meantime........any advice?







:


----------



## branwyn (Nov 15, 2002)

ummm...lemme think....
lylly is almost 14 months and the words she regularly uses are:
daddy, momma, sissy, maire, doggy, lupi, kitty, hey, bye-bye, diaper (well actually dipah), poopy, dolly, milk

thats about the only ones that can be easily understood, but she does have her days where we only get grunts and cries. is this your 2nd child? i have heard tell that 2nd children often talk later....

HTH


----------



## virgomama (May 23, 2002)

My 15 month old ds says lots of words, but it's a fairly recent development, like in the past 3 weeks or so. Just an explosion of imitating us and coming up with his own stuff. He's not very articulate, but we understand him, and that's what matters! He now says:
mama
dada
papa (Grandpa)
up
off
down
more
no (all day long...)
meow
tato (potato)
nana (banana)
a word for avocado, which I can't even begin to spell!
ni-ni (night-night)
boots
ba-ba (bottle)
wa-wa (water)
mi-mi (milk)
buppa (diaper)
ice
salsa
eggs
toast
apple
book
zay-zay (scissors)
uh-oh
ball
eye
nose
he also has signs for-more, milk, all done, fish, kitty, dog, bunny, hot, cold, diaper, peekaboo, hat, car, hungry

there are probably more, but I'm tapped out! Like I said, they aren't intelligible by most people except dp and I, but he does talk a lot!

I wouldn't worry too much about your son. My son went through the grunting stage too (very annoying, I have to say!), and he didn't talk a lot until the last couple of months. I bet your son will have a language explosion soon too! Good idea to take him to the dr too, just to rule out a hearing problem or speech problem.


----------



## dfoy (Nov 20, 2001)

My 16 month old dd is having a language explosion in the past couple of weeks.

She's been sayng these words regularly for awhile now (several months):
baby
dog
pooh (as in Winnie the)
kitty
bath
ball
momma
dadda
gama (grandma)
no
uhmmm
bottle
car
bear
dog
bye
hi
duck
meow
uh-oh

She hadn't added many new words for while so I was a little concerned until I read that during periods of growth and development in other areas (particularly motor coordination), language growth slows for awhile or even stalls and then picks back up again.

In the past two weeks she has added:
shoe
toes
cheese
chair
gone
uhuh
bana (banana)
bubble
light
dink (drink)
spoon
go
book
up
toast
apple
nose
poopy
cracker

Today she put 2 understandable words together; "get Pooh".

I wouldn't worry but I would have the hearing checked just to make sure. Some kids talk later than others. And he may be working hard on some other development and the words will come all at once.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Ds is 19 months old and says mama every once in awhile, and has said "kitty" and "no" once. He mainly grunts/whines (not in a bad way) for what he wants, and definitely makes the appropriate sounds - hych for highchair, ta for thank you. But I would say that he basically doesn't say any words. I've told myself I'm not going to worry until he is 2. I have had a lot of feedback here and from others that not talking until 2 is perfectly normal.


----------



## CD_addict (Sep 27, 2002)

My 14 month old says mama and dada occasionally, still not sure if he really "means" it

He says ba for ball. But he also says ba for all toys so I don't really consider this a word although dh does







:

That's it. Hopefully someday he will acquire language!

I wouldn't sweat it, they are all so unique and each just has their own little way of learning new skills


----------



## Junitune (Mar 11, 2002)

My almost 14 month old says 'pretty' and occasionally 'mama' (I'm not sure she knows what it means yet), and doggie. That's about it so far but it seems like she's poised for a word explosion! She understands just about everything it seems. Once she figures out how to articulate it I think she'll really take off. She's been going through a really whiny stage lately and I think it's that frustrating stage just before she learns to put her wishes into words. I can't wait till she starts talking.....


----------



## mammastar (Nov 5, 2002)

My 15 month old definitely says 'gatto' (cat in Italian), and has for quite a while. Also seems to say 'mama,' and has recently become very attached to 'hi.' Other words, we get excited when we think we've identified something familiar coming out of her mouth, but then we're not sure anymore if it was what we thought it was after all (does that make sense???).

She likes to communicate by responding to cues and mimicking, though. Pats her tummy if I say 'pat, pat,' hushes me back when I hush her, splashes in the tub when I say 'splash,' waves bye-bye if I say 'ciao' to her. No hurry, I guess!

Lots of grunting and pointing, though: I wouldn't worry if I were you.


----------



## Enne la Chu (May 23, 2002)

My 16 mo ds is another grunt 'n pointer. He will occasionally astonish us my saying a word clearly and beautifully and in perfect context w/out prompting - never to repeat it again.
He has said:
hat
dog
duck
momma
dada
moon
hello
hi
...and more, but each only once or a few times. My favorite story about this phenomenon is that when he was just 5/6 mo he said "I love you," believe it or not, once to his father, once to me, and once to his grandmother (this last w/out any prompting - she was hugging him goodbye and he just looked at her and said it - w/ feeling!) and then, apparently satisfied that he'd gotten his point across, he never said it again!

But day to day, his vocab consists of the ubiquitous "ba" meaning specifically ball, balloon, bye bye, banana etc. And he quacks, very realistically I might add. And moo's and clucks and trumpets (like and elephant - with accompanying hand gesture) and baa's (of course) and growls and roars and "blub-blub's" like a fish. And tick tocks every time he sees a clock, a watch, a circle, or a list of numbers.

So I guess I'm not worried. I am anxious for him to start talking "human" but I think as long as he is communicating and understanding us, he's on the right track. And if an elephant ever comes to visit, we'll have a translator handy.

-Jenna


----------



## Maribel (Feb 9, 2002)

My 14 1/2 month old says "mama" for me, DH and SIL who watches him during the day. Everything else is "me" with a point or a hand opening and closing. I think he might be trying to say "gimme", but I'm not sure. At this age DD was talking away, so it's hard not to notice because I'm constantly comparing them....just to myself, never to them. I'm not worried though, many of the boys in my family have been late talkers, so I'm sure he will be too.


----------



## RileysMom (Nov 30, 2001)

My 18 mo says very little....

Most things are "ba" ball, balloon, bottle, banana, etc...

She says "pu" for puppy

Mama when she's upset (sort of cries it)

Dat dat for dad.

I'm not worried....her understood vocabulary is huge. I can tell her to go bring me daddy's shoes or almost any other thing and she'll follow instructions.

I'm REALLY ready for her to talk more, but dh says he likes her just like this







:

She saw a physical/occupational therapist for her first year (she was a preemie) who said that usually by 18 months they should "say" 4 or 5 words, but they don't have to say them *well*. Like "pu" for puppy is fine.....


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

dd is 23 months & doesn't talk much at all. By not much, I mean discernable words. She babbles heaps. Mainly combinations of "da" or "du" or "ma" or "ba". She'll say "yes" or "no" appropriately to questions. She'll say "hello" or "hiya" at the right times. & she says "cat" sometimes when she's chasing them around. She points & shrieks alot too which is a recent development & is very frustrating for both of us. Her understanding is huge, not just when I say things to her like telling her what to do, but her overall comprehension of what's going on. The other day dh was messing around with the vacuum cleaner bag & went outside to empty it out. She went & opened up the drawer with the vacuum cleaner bags in ( even I can't remember where they are all the time ), gets out a new bag & tries to open the vacuum cleaner. It's not like this is an everyday activity for us









My dad was a late talker & he ended up with a phd in english language. My nephew was also a late talker. I worry more coz of the way other people see it. Much like the whole having a small baby thing really. I figure if she's not saying much more by 2 1/2 then I'll worry.


----------



## englishmum (Jan 11, 2002)

DD1 was using at least 30 words at 15 months and her speech developed very evenly from single words to sentences.

DD2 hardly said anything at that age, in fact only used single words until her second birthday but I didn't worry because I knew she understood everything. She's two and three months now and her language "exploded" about six weeks ago. She now speaks in full sentences (and I mean FULL!) and I would say is at the same point her sister was at the same age.

Hope this gives some reassurance to anyone who is worried. I know it's difficult not to, but DD2 is now described as a "chatterbox" wherever she goes, and never stops talking!!


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

Dd is 17 mos and says only a few things reliably. She says du for duck and ba for bottle or ball. Her newest word is hi. She says ana for again and mom for me. She can indicate yes or no, and is very good at getting her point across. She babbles constantly, like a running dialog and understands everything I say, which freaks me out sometimes.

There is understanding and progress so I'm not concerned, yet. I will put it on my "to be worried about" list







:


----------



## mahdokht (Dec 2, 2002)

*


----------



## Mollie (Mar 12, 2002)

Oh my goodness, I am shocked by how much some of your kiddos are talking!!!! sweet Macie does not say a whole lot, she is a grunter. she says mama, dada, bubba, hot, nanna, and can whinney like a horse and bark! and that is it! she doesn't TRY to say anything else, but understands a lot. her big brother is a huge chatterbox though, I think that is why she is talking late. she will sign for quite a few things..


----------



## NaturalMamma (Nov 22, 2001)

My DD was saying just a handful of words at 15 mos--cat, mamma, pappi, pee-pee, etc. Around the time of her 2nd bday, it's like the floodgates opened and now she is a "very" talkative 26 mo old now. I mean, she is a real chatterbox, though she's a little quieter around other people. Everything has to be described or narrated.







A few days ago I heard her talking to a few of her stuffed animals saying, "I'm so happy to meet you!" She says things like "We're going to Periodontist", "I see crescent moon" "That's annoying" "Garbage truck coming today." Every child has their own timetable and order and we can't really comprehend what is going on in their brain. Some, like my DD, are just taking it all in (she's very cerebral) and when the time is right, they'll share it with you. Unless there is a known physical problem (eg hearing), I would never push a stage b/c I believe something else will be compromised.


----------



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

My sister was going to take my nephew for some sort of evaluation because he wasn't talking. She doesn't remember the exact age, he's 27 now. But it seemed worrisome to her.

Then one morning he woke up and spoke full sentences with perfect syntax.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

At almost 14-months, DS says Mama, cheese and kitty. That's it! Mama is the only word that is clear though. Cheese sounds like "zeeeez" and kitty is "key-ey". The words will come. I'm not worried







.

Kristina


----------

